# Recently met up with........



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I recently met up with Dr. Mark Hutchinson, a herpetologist that works in the science area of the SA Museum. He took me through some of the specimen collections but I was obviously more interested in the reptiles.

Here's a few photos I took and these have been posted with full permission.

The following are: Eublepharis macularius, Strophurus elderi, Oedura gemmata, Nephrurus wheeleri and Nephrurus deleani. I will shortly post photos of: Pygopus nigriceps, Pygopus lepidopodus, Nephrurus asper, Saltuarius swaini and Cyrtodactylus louisiadensis skulls as well as Varanus varius jaws. 

If theres anything else your interested in seeing, let me know, chances are I took photos of it as a preserved specimen.

Sorry to those who feel 'freaked out' by these photographs.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like an Asian deli 8)


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Some more......


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 18, 2008)

looks like they had a fair bit, i always enjoy looking at the preserved stuff. i just dont see why they have to kill so many of some species, like the jewelled gecko and scaly foots for instance.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Some Oedura monilis, Nephrurus laevissimus, Egernia whitii, a taxidermed Varanus giganteus and a two-headed Trachydosaurus.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Some Lialis burtonis, Crocodylus porosus, Diplodactylus tessellatus, Tiliqua adelaidensis and Nephrurus milii.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

The Varanus varius jaws, Lucasium stenodactylum, Strophurus ciliaris (now krisalys?), Delma nasuta and the specimen shelving used for some mammas and birds.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 18, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> looks like they had a fair bit, i always enjoy looking at the preserved stuff. i just dont see why they have to kill so many of some species, like the jewelled gecko and scaly foots for instance.



yikes!!

were all those animals killed for the purpose of preserving them or had they died thru other causes?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> yikes!!
> 
> were all those animals killed for the purpose of preserving them or had they died thru other causes?


 
they are killed for scientific research, not everyday you would come accross a perfect condition jewelled gecko that is dead


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Many died due to other causes but of cause, some were also euthanaised for strict scientific research purposes. It's not like the museum is taking too many of a certain species if it had too much of an impact on the natural abundance of the species. 

All specimens are tagged and relevant details are also recorded such as initial capture locality, date, findings etc....


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 18, 2008)

What a waste of elderi!


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 18, 2008)

That's amazing. How lucky were you to go there?!?!?!
Some people may find that gross, but us herpers would look at it in awe something akin to discovering Willy Wonka's chocolate factory....wouldn't advise licking the walls here though.....


----------



## anguskennedy (Sep 18, 2008)

How nasty were those Varanus varius jaws! Its obviously a small one too....

Moral: dont get bitten by a goanna!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 18, 2008)

aww, thats a little sad,..but woulda been a pretty cool experience anyway,..!!


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 18, 2008)

I am curious to know that whatever scientific reasons are for these animals being euthansed and studied, is the information passed on to other museums? Does each museum get permission to do this with the same species i.e. does Sydney museum get to study the same animals Adelaide does etc. I understand it has to be done but that jar with the elderi and other geckos is sickening. There looks to be a large number of specimens.

And people jump up and down when a kid takes a wild bluey or carpet python?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 18, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> I am curious to know that whatever scientific reasons are for these animals being euthansed and studied, is the information passed on to other museums? Does each museum get permission to do this with the same species i.e. does Sydney museum get to study the same animals Adelaide does etc. I understand it has to be done but that jar with the elderi and other geckos is sickening. There looks to be a large number of specimens.
> 
> And people jump up and down when a kid takes a wild bluey or carpet python?


 
think thats a lot of jewelled geckos, you should have seen the ctenotus jar at australian museum, it was a big jar and was completely full of them. yes it isnt the best that they take so many as they wouldnt need that many for research IMO, it is such a waste


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2008)

Salebrosus, I completely understand where your coming from and have no more to say in their defence as I don't know all the scientific explanations etc...

To everyone else, yes it was a great experience, whilst I prefer to look at live animals, it's still a great way to learn so much!!! Will post more tomorrow of a Dolphin featous (sp?), turtle ovaries, young birds and mammals etc... Plenty more legless lizards and geckos to show aswell if your still interested.


----------



## OzGecko (Sep 19, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> I am curious to know that whatever scientific reasons are for these animals being euthansed and studied, is the information passed on to other museums? Does each museum get permission to do this with the same species i.e. does Sydney museum get to study the same animals Adelaide does etc. I understand it has to be done but that jar with the elderi and other geckos is sickening. There looks to be a large number of specimens.
> 
> And people jump up and down when a kid takes a wild bluey or carpet python?



Animals are taken on any field trip the museum conducts so that they have a record of what is found where. What has happened in the past with these large collections of particular species is that someone will do a study on the animals and invariably find some difference amongst the speicimens leading to now species/subspecies. Tissue samples are also taken (liver I believe) from which gentic studies are performed. It is because of the taking of such specimens that they discovered the new species of Taipan. From what I've heard Mark actually caught that animal on a joint SA/WA/NT museum field trip. At the time they thought nothing more than the animal was a western brown. It wasn't until it got back to WA museum that they worked out it was something else.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 19, 2008)

Heres some more... and the turtle ovaries as promised.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 19, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Heres some more... and the turtle ovaries as promised.



All great pics Shawn, would have been a very interesting experience. Certainly makes my agave worm in a tequila bottle look very insignificant :lol::lol:

*Nick finds himself strangely craving pickled onions*


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 19, 2008)

DrNick said:


> All great pics Shawn, would have been a very interesting experience. Certainly makes my agave worm in a tequila bottle look very insignificant :lol::lol:
> 
> *Nick finds himself strangely craving pickled onions*


 
Bet that worm would taste great though !

Great pictures Shawn, that would have been a great experience, lucky you !


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 19, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Looks like an Asian deli 8)



Ahahaha...... Ew...

I'm suprised they squish so many into each jar...but I guess after you've tagged them all, you might as well save space.


----------



## Camo (Sep 19, 2008)

I suddenly dont feel like tea tonight. 

Cameron


----------



## Rocket (Sep 20, 2008)

It certainly destroys your appetite for asian cuisine or pasta! lol


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 20, 2008)

Now they wan't us to do their dirty work for them and kill everything out in the field.


----------



## cmclean (Sep 20, 2008)

What a brilliant collection they have Shawn, wish i was there to have a look also. Flick me some pics, you have my email. Are you going to keep in contact with the Prof? I would certainly like to ask some questions regarding locale of certain species and types they may have in collection.
Cathy


----------



## eipper (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Is their trade in specimens for research....yes

While they give out locality info....without a genuine reason not usually (just wanting to find out where things are is not usually good enough).

As for reasoning of killing for scientific purposes...its a requirement many scientific purposes permits to donate the specimens to a museum for further research at a later date.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## bigi (Sep 20, 2008)

its like being a kid in a lollie shop. Guess how many gecko;s in this jar and you will win a prize.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2008)

No offence, i'd rather see them running around the bush.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought Japanese were bad with whales we better look in the mirror


----------



## Rocket (Sep 21, 2008)

Cathy, no probs, will do.

Thanks for clearing some of that up Scott. Oh, and bigi - It sure was


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 21, 2008)

cement said:


> No offence, i'd rather see them running around the bush.


 
I agree!
Interesting pics,. but,.. Surely there is no need to kill that many of the same species,.!?
What a waste!,. :cry:


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> I thought Japanese were bad with whales we better look in the mirror



except ours is actually for scientific research.


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> I agree!
> Interesting pics,. but,.. Surely there is no need to kill that many of the same species,.!?
> What a waste!,. :cry:



as said most are from different locales. They go to a place where the species hasn't been found before, doesn't matter if they already have 100 specimens if that species they will still take some(no idea on numbers normally taken from each locality) which can lead to new species being discovered as someone else mentioned.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 21, 2008)

hornet said:


> doesn't matter if they already have 100 specimens if that species they will still take some(no idea on numbers normally taken from each locality) which can lead to new species being discovered as someone else mentioned.


 
If it's found in a pit line or micro trap..i'ts toast, doesn't matter how many or how little of any species are found. the Museum wants them..


----------



## levis04 (Sep 21, 2008)

well done shawn, great pics to would have been a blast beside the fact they were in jars.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 21, 2008)

levis04 said:


> well done shawn, great pics to would have been a blast beside the fact they were in jars.



And you thought that YOU were the only person to keep their gex in JARS, hey levis04 :lol::lol:


----------



## Kirby (Sep 21, 2008)

how typical of 'research' ... kill everything, and then try and figure out were we went wrong... 

shame.


----------



## levis04 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL Dr.Nick


----------

